# Day 50 Great White Shark What do you guys reckon????



## ldnsharkkid (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi, ive got a load of pics in my journal but ive added a few here, basically its on day 50 hydro ebb & flood using canna nutes...just changed res today with some vitalink flush and no nutes, gonna change in 3 days and use just water.......what does everyone think, are they close to harvest time, ive got to harvest on saturday anyway but do people think they are ready....

I could really do with some opinions please



















Let me know anyone please i dont want to mess it up at this last stage, i plan to dry for a week and cure in glass jars for 1-2 weeks, does anyone think they will come out lookin good or jus lemme know what you think......thanks



Just to add there are a lot of bown hairs but on the top of the main colas there are still quite a few white hairs, i ahvent got a microscope for the trichs is it worth the investment?? Let me know what you guys think, thanks


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 11, 2009)

i will keep it short....+rep.


----------



## Gobias11 (Jan 11, 2009)

Those looks damn good
+rep



ldnsharkkid said:


> i ahvent got a microscope for the trichs is it worth the investment?? Let me know what you guys think, thanks


For sure man


----------



## justatoker (Jan 11, 2009)

wow..

..wow


----------



## ldnsharkkid (Jan 11, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> i will keep it short....+rep.


Thanks woomeister, short and sweet lol but do u reckon they'll be done in 7 days, do they look ripe now ???




Gobias11 said:


> Those looks damn good
> +rep
> 
> For sure man


Thanks Gobias, any opinions on whether they look ready or not, or whether they will be in a week.....???


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 11, 2009)

Without looking at the trichs its hard to tell im afraid...sorry.


----------



## trichopath (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic job! + rep. you can get a x30 jewelers loop off ebay very cheap, makes a difference. the lower stuff looks ready but the tops still pushing out why dont you take some now some in a few days and so on


----------



## justatoker (Jan 11, 2009)

how long did u veg for ?


----------



## trichopath (Jan 11, 2009)

i always like to take some at a time it gives you a good variation in high through your crop. thats my personal opinion i hasten to add


----------



## ldnsharkkid (Jan 11, 2009)

justatoker said:


> how long did u veg for ?


I originally vegged for 5 weeks, but i went away and they almost died the pics are in my journal, they were in such a bad way, but they recovered, vegged another 3 weeks, and this is week 8 of flower, do you think they'll look more ready in a week, also im flushing with a flushing solution for 3 days then just water flush for 4, does this sound ok ???????


----------



## SDgoonie (Jan 11, 2009)

one of my personal favorites. Nice job!


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 11, 2009)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Hi, ive got a load of pics in my journal but ive added a few here, basically its on day 50 hydro ebb & flood using canna nutes...just changed res today with some vitalink flush and no nutes, gonna change in 3 days and use just water.......what does everyone think, are they close to harvest time, ive got to harvest on saturday anyway but do people think they are ready....
> 
> I could really do with some opinions please
> 
> ...



its not gonna look good at all when its done its gonna look like mids


----------



## Norcal Grower (Jan 11, 2009)

Whenever you think you're done, wait a week. Just my 2 cents


----------



## ldnsharkkid (Jan 11, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> its not gonna look good at all when its done its gonna look like mids


I dont understand what you mean what does lookin like mids mean??? Let me know


----------



## Boneman (Jan 11, 2009)

Those buds look really really nice 

Drying and curing is what makes it all worth it. I read on here all the time about 1-2 weeks curing. It takes a good month of curing to get the best results. Please dont short change yourself when it comes to curing.

As for the harvest....I think Saturday will be fine. Great job!!


----------



## calicat (Jan 11, 2009)

Your product looks awesome. I hope my white skunk ( aka great white shark) turns out like yours. And your lucky that the phenotype expressed was white widow and not skunk#1. Depending on what high you are looking for it is best to invest in a microscope which is about 15 dollars @ radio Shack with a magnification up to 100x.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (Jan 11, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Those buds look really really nice
> 
> Drying and curing is what makes it all worth it. I read on here all the time about 1-2 weeks curing. It takes a good month of curing to get the best results. Please dont short change yourself when it comes to curing.
> 
> As for the harvest....I think Saturday will be fine. Great job!!


Thanks Boneman nice to hear everyones thoughts especially when its nice comments, im in no rush to smoke or get rid of it so ill be curing for as long as i can and as long as it takes to get the right smell/taste in my buds, but keep posted ill be updating with pics during the week and also during harvest in this thread and also my journal in my sig......



calicat said:


> Your product looks awesome. I hope my white skunk ( aka great white shark) turns out like yours. And your lucky that the phenotype expressed was white widow and not skunk#1. Depending on what high you are looking for it is best to invest in a microscope which is about 15 dollars @ radio Shack with a magnification up to 100x.


Hey Calicat thanks for the comments, i think i will be investing in a microscope just to see what they look like, i have to harvest saturday as my tenancy agreement is up soon so i need to but hopefully they'll be ok.....and with regards to the phenotype, i was wondering that because 2/6 plants are completely frosted over whereas the other 2 dont look so frosted, but still look nice though....

Any ideas on what the previous poster meant when he said they gonna look like mids?? This is my first grow so i havent got all the lingo yet lol.......


----------



## ldnsharkkid (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok, hi all again, i ahve a question/problem for anyone who wants to help.....

Basically the plants are at day 51, in an ebb and flood system, however i used net pots for this grow and over the past 4 weeks the roots have been tangling all over the tray....

I now have to move my plants tomorrow and i cant move the whole tray with the plants in it, so i was thinking of cutting the roots to help move the plants....i would be leaving enough root matter for them to still feed easily....

But my question is will the stress/shock mess my plants up, would i be better trying to move the tray as a unit, as hard as that would be.....this is really starting to put a spanner in the works for me as they are almost done but these last couple of weeks are so stressful because my tenancy agreement is up and someone is viewing on wednesday night......let me know what you guys think i could really do with some advice...thanks


----------



## ldnsharkkid (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok so i had to harvest today because of security issues but i managed to get my hands on a microscope quickly and i checked the trichs and they were half cloudy half amber which im sure is good and also means they are ready........i have been doing the manicuring for the past 6 hours and im going to bed, just thought id post some pics for you to all have a look at.................

Pic 1







Pic 2







Pic 3







Pic 4







Pic 5







Pic 6







Pic 7







Pic 8







Pic 9







Pic 10







Pic 11







Pic 12







Pic 13







Pic 14







Pic 15







Okay ive got a few more pics having trouble uploading but i will do tomorrow, anyways i am so tired so its bedtime for me...i will post a long update in the morning but to be honest i am so happy they where shagged 2 months ago and now it looks like ive got some top quality bud which is gonna be dried and cured right....the bud LOOKED top class after i removed most of the leaves and smelled very nice hopefully it'll all turn out nice....

Any estimates on dry weight, i know theres more than i thought but any opinions would be nice


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 13, 2009)

cant really tell what all your plants look like when they are that close to each other but ill say what i can see is around 7z
nice harvest man !  + rep


----------



## compqt (Jan 13, 2009)

Beautiful buds! Great job!


----------



## ldnsharkkid (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok so they been drying for 2 days now and they already seem fairly dry, when do you guys reckon i should transfer them to the glass jars? Also how can i tell when they are ready to be transferred.....

Im touching the outside which seems dry even a bit crispy but i can still feel there a bit moist deeper in the bud, if i let them go 7 days hanging its gonna be dust i reckon.....

Ive still got some trimming to do on the buds should this be done just before i put them in the jars??

Any info would be nice people thanks.....


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 15, 2009)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Ok so they been drying for 2 days now and they already seem fairly dry, when do you guys reckon i should transfer them to the glass jars? Also how can i tell when they are ready to be transferred.....
> 
> Im touching the outside which seems dry even a bit crispy but i can still feel there a bit moist deeper in the bud, if i let them go 7 days hanging its gonna be dust i reckon.....
> 
> ...


yea trim before jaring ..
what is the temp / humidity where u are hanging them ?
2 days is a short dry time ... how does it burn if you try to smoke a bowl of it ? the moisture will come back as soon as you put them in a jar


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 15, 2009)

in pic 8 is that sand on the table


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jan 15, 2009)

someone's gonna get stoned lol
they look really nice. 
keep up the good work


----------



## Ganja God420 (Jan 15, 2009)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Let me know anyone please i dont want to mess it up at this last stage, i plan to dry for a week and cure in glass jars for 1-2 weeks, does anyone think they will come out lookin good or jus lemme know what you think......thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add there are a lot of bown hairs but on the top of the main colas there are still quite a few white hairs, i ahvent got a microscope for the trichs is it worth the investment?? Let me know what you guys think, thanks


You know what I think? You gonna get high as a motha fucka


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 15, 2009)

oh yea the scope ... 13$ @ radio shack ... worth it


----------



## ldnsharkkid (Jan 15, 2009)

420weedman said:


> yea trim before jaring ..
> what is the temp / humidity where u are hanging them ?
> 2 days is a short dry time ... how does it burn if you try to smoke a bowl of it ? the moisture will come back as soon as you put them in a jar


Hey 420 thanks for the rep man only noticed today....yea im gonna give a full trim when i bring it down probably another 2 days..its in the bathroom with an extractor fan and temp of about 25celcius....and as for the smoke report i took a dry bit off earlier and it smoked nice in a join with a nice smell so its looking sweet



420weedman said:


> oh yea the scope ... 13$ @ radio shack ... worth it


Yeah i managed to get a big old school one but i will be gettin a decent one for next time...



chucktownskunk said:


> in pic 8 is that sand on the table


Hey Chuck.....no its the roots as i used net pots but as there was a canopy the light wasnt on them....however it was a learning curve because next time i am using solid pots for mobility...



_____GAME_____ said:


> someone's gonna get stoned lol
> they look really nice.
> keep up the good work


Im always stoned game but now ill be even more stoned lol...but thanks for stopping by



Ganja God420 said:


> You know what I think? You gonna get high as a motha fucka


Thanks ganja


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dude you have got me so psyched about starting my white shark seeds. Those look absolutly amazing. I really can't wait now I wish I hadn't started the other auto ak47s that I started. Oh well I'll have smoke while I wait on the shark. 

What light and nutes did you use? I have a 400whps and am using organic nutes from Blue Mountain Organics.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok some dry weights and pics for you all, its only been 3 days since chop and its dry and lookin an smellin beautiful











































Ok so the weights are as follows

REMEMBER I HAVE ONLY DONE 4 PLANTS ANOTHER 2 TO BE DONE WHEN I WAKE UP I BEEN DOING IT 4 HOURS ALREADY.....

Plant 1 - 26g 
Plant 2 - 70.9g
Plant 3 - 46.9g
Plant 4 - 48.4g

So total so far about 192g still with 2 plants i reckon im gonna end up with about 10oz the 26g plant was by far the smallest i still have a 60g and a 43g in my opinion (wild guesses) left to do but we shall see tomorrow...

I have only dried 2 days and ive been smoking it all day and it is amazin it already has a strong smell and nice taste and has got me absolutely licked anyways sleep now.....


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 31, 2009)

good job. i will be harvesting my gws soon also. looks awesome. thanks.


----------



## SayWord (Jan 31, 2009)

whats the genetics behind gws?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 31, 2009)

white widow x skunk#1


----------



## jonnynobody (Feb 1, 2009)

+rep...very nice! Lets see some dried pics & weight!


----------



## anthonygoodison (Jul 15, 2009)

If you were smoking it only three days after harvest it would be awful compared to how it will be cured, you should have cured it for at least 2 weeks or its not worth it man


----------

